# OCONUS Travel Medical Kit



## Tom Perroni (Aug 23, 2011)

In preperation for one of my EP/PSD teams to go on a short trip to Africa, I was discussing medical issues with the TL and team Medic. Having operated as the EP/PSD Medic in the country they are operating in I suggested the following.

OCONUS travel often involves exposure to food, water, insects and malaria and other ailments that can cause you to seek out medical care in a foreign clinic where communication may be difficult and standards may be different than in the U.S. with unsanitary environments that can lead to medical problems. Being prepared with first aide supplies and medicines can prevent discomfort, risk, and inconvenience. The contents of your Travel Medicine Kit will be helpful in managing minor problems that often disrupt travel. The kit is not intended to take the place of proper medical attention for more serious conditions or injuries. Descriptions and recommendations listed below will help you make the best use of each product. If the problem does not improve or complications develop, seek medical attention immediately.

Syringes and Needles – Sterile supplies to be used my medical professional if injections are necessary.

Suture Removal Kit – Sterile single use instruments to remove sutures. If a cut requires sutures, they can be removed at the appropriate time without contamination of the wound. Intended for use by medical personnel.

Alcohol Prep Pads – Pads containing alcohol to be used to clean and disinfect minor skin abrasions and cuts.

Cut and Scrape Cleaner – Supplies to clean skin injuries. Use to clean minor abrasions, cuts, scrapes, blisters and other minor injuries. Contains an antiseptic and topical pain reliever.

Antimicrobial Wipes – Supplies to clean skin. Use to remove bacteria from the skin and reduce risk of infection.

Butterfly Bandage – Sterile bandage for closing minor cuts. After cleaning the wound well, use the butterfly bandage to hold the sides of the cut together. If the cut is deep, seek medical attention.

Bandages (strip and knuckle) – Bandages for abrasions and minor skin injuries. Clean the injured area well and apply antibiotic ointment, if appropriate, before covering with bandages. For cuts, also see “butterfly bandage.”

Self Adhesive Dressing – Dressing for minor skin injuries. Clean the area well and if appropriate, apply antibiotic ointment before applying the dressing. Change dressing daily or more often if needed.

Antibiotic Ointment – Topical ointment to treat infected minor skin lesions or prevent infections when skin is injured. Clean skin well before applying. Most minor injuries heal better if covered with antibiotic ointment and a bandage. Do not use ointment internally. Seek medical attention if infection persists or spreads.

Cotton-Tipper Applicator – Supplies to clean minor cuts and skin injuries and/or to apply ointment.

Hydrocortisone Cream 1% - Steroid cream for skin inflammation. Use for sunburn, insect bites, and other skin irritations. Apply sparingly to inflamed skin every 4-6 hours. For infected skin, use antibiotic ointment. Not for internal use.

Medicated Lip Balm - Protects lips from drying, chapping and excess sun exposure.

Anti-diarrheal – Reduces diarrhea and abdominal cramping. When experiencing diarrhea, avoid solid foods and increase intake of clear liquids. For fever, pain, bloody diarrhea, severe or prolonged diarrhea, seek medical attention. Anti-diarrhea medicines may cause constipation.

Tylenol – Medicine for pain and fever. One or two pills every 4 to 6 hours for pain. Excess use can cause liver injury.

Ibruprofen – Medicine for pain, fever and inflammation. One or two pills every 6 to 8 hours. Do not use if allergic to aspirin. May cause stomach irritation. Prolonged use may cause stomach ulcers.

Benadryl – Antihistamine medicine. Use for allergic reactions to pollen, insects bites, poison ivy, etc. May also reduce motion sickness. May cause dry eyes, mouth, and nose. May cause constipation. Usually causes drowsiness; may be used as sleep aid.

Pepcid AC – Reduces stomach acid. Use once or twice per day to treat indigestion, heart burn, and stomach ulcers.

Cough drops – Cough suppressant. Use for mild to moderate cough and throat irritation. If cough is severe, prolonged or associated with fever and chills, seek medical attention.

Disposable Thermometer – Measure body temperature. Monitor temperature when ill. Seek medical attention if temperature goes above 101.5 F and persists or recurs.

Potable Aqua Tablets – Chemical used to disinfect water for drinking. If purified water is unavailable, use tablets as directed to treat water before drinking.

Tick and Insect Repellent containing DEET – Insect repellent. Use on exposed skin to help prevent bites from mosquitoes, ticks and other insects. Especially important in early morning and later afternoon when insects are more likely to bite. Not for internal use. Avoid contact with eyes. Do not inhale.

Tick Remover - Helps remove ticks. Use as directed.

Gloves – Use to avoid contact with blood and other contaminants.

Mask – Protective mask. Use to reduce inhalation of dust, smoke, and infectious agents. May not protect against chemicals, toxins, and some infectious agents.

Biohazard Bag – Use for safe disposal of contaminated materials. Makes a good PUKE bag as well.

Depending on how far off the beaten track you are going I would also consider asking a doctor for a broad spectrum antibiotic prescription just in case.

Usually for travel to third world areas a doc will provide a prescription for ciprofloxacin (Cipro) or levofloxacin (Levaquin) to be used in case of an emergency. 


(CHM) is the company I use for Travel Med sometimes I just need to get a DOC on the phone for advice or to make sure I am GTG with diagnosis and treatment. Beause when my team and I were in Africa I was the DOC.


__________________
Tom Perroni
Doc "Gwedo"

"Trust me, I'm a medic"

The “State of the Art” in medicine is constantly changing –unlearn outdated medical training @ CCJA.


----------



## wandering_idiot (Sep 27, 2011)

Tom,

Overall list looks really good.  I would like to suggest that you also add Doxycycline or Malarone to your list for an anti-malarial.  I like these due to the fact that you don't have to 'load up' on them for weeks, like you would for Mefloquine, etc.  

If you decide to go with Doxy, I suggest that you have more sun block as one of the side effects is photosensitivity.

Foot powder is also something to consider as a prophylactic for fungus in all areas.

I don't know if you're keen on carrying 'non-conventional' medical resources, but I always have a roll of duct tape, super glue, cling wrap, honey, and some coffee grounds for various uses as well.  You never know when you're going to run out of your preferred EMS stock.

Stay Safe


----------

